# Who has one of these



## ELHEAD (Jan 23, 2019)

Useful in the wood shop!
Dave


----------



## bretthl (Jan 23, 2019)

I have mine from 1984 when I dropped out of college and began working at Boulder Steel.  It was given to me by the shop foreman.


----------



## francist (Jan 23, 2019)

Yup, I have a little brass one about the same size. Not expensive, but handy at the bench. I also just recently ran across some plastic calipers on sale for 2 dollars a piece. Bought a six-pack and can sprinkle them around without fear of losing-dropping-loaning-breaking them. Again, not fancy but great for checking a rough stock dimension or something.

-frank


----------



## Latinrascalrg1 (Jan 23, 2019)

That reminds me of the wooden workbench with woodworking tools I received as a birthday gift when i was 5 or 6yrs old!  It had kid sized "real" hand tools that included a wooden caliper that looked just like the one in your picture.  The memories you just helped me recall were misplaced long ago in my "filing cabinet" aka my brain, lol, but the wonderful feeling of making something on my own for the very first time came rushing back as the memories came to the surface so Thank you for sharing.


----------



## randyjaco (Jan 23, 2019)

I have several antique ones that I have picked up over the years, one that is also a foot long folding rule combo.


----------



## Norseman C.B. (Jan 24, 2019)

I had a Starret in / outside caliper ruler that I used for years do do rough measurements.
Looking to find another one, handy little tool................


----------



## jbobb1 (Feb 2, 2019)

Had one back in the mid seventies. Left it laying on my bench and it grew legs and walked off. It was a handy tool then.


----------

